# Grafikproblem (denke ich)



## ultrakollega (5. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mich nun entschlossen neben mein W2K auch SuSE 8.2 zu installieren. Die Installation lief einwandfrei. Alles an Hardware wurde erkannt, so auch die
Grafikkarte. (NVIDA GFeore FxvGo5600)

Ich habe Linux auf meinem Notebook installiert, ein Acer 1700.

Nun, Installation war abgeschlossen. System bootet korrekt hoch, nur als dann
der LoginScreen kommen sollte alles schwarz.

Der Login selber müßte funktionieren, aber ich seh nur schwarz.

Wer kann mir helfen?

 Leute


----------



## Habenix (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

was hast du für ein Monitor(TFT) bei der Installation asugewählt?

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

Bei Suse hast du sicher die Möglichkeit ohne Grafische Oberfläche zu booten.


Editiere mit vi (oder einem Editor deiner Wahl) die /etc/X11/XF86Config-4

Da gibts nen Bereich, der so ähnlich aussieht (NUR AUF DAS DICK GEDRUCKTE ACHTEN)

Section "Monitor"
Identifier      "LG FLATRON L1710B"
HorizSync       30-83
VertRefresh     56-85
Option  "DPMS"
*Option  "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"*
EndSection


Das sollte klappen. Denn die Option mit dem Wert DFP sagt dem X-Server, das ein "Digital Flat Panel" angeschlossen ist. Bei Notebooks üblicherweise am DVI


----------



## ultrakollega (6. Oktober 2003)

Vielen Dank,

werd das heute noch ausprobieren ...

Ultra


----------



## oezer (7. Oktober 2003)

kannst ja auch mal ohne diesen grafik schmick booten, einfach in der datei /etc/inittab auf runlevel 2 oder 3 stellen... dann kannst ja manuell dein startx starten.


----------

